# Roll up Roll up! London (as I live it! no tourist just cityscape n street!)



## tsweaver (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi all, I've rejigged the thread because my laptop couldn't handle all the photos n thought it might freeze up other computers

i've put in some kind of new ones here and there and at the end

they're actually in order from when i took the first one when i got my camera till now so will hopefully improve as time goes on!

cheers


001 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


002 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


003 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


Barbican by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

An interesting range of images. :cheers:


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

So, lovely, so unusual, and agreed with openlyJane


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice, nice shots.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Fantastic urbanity!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

splendid new photos from London...thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## tsweaver (Feb 26, 2011)

thank you guys. i just realised i've posted about a billion pictures in one post so it takes ages to load. can a mod break it up or do i just have to delete and repost?


----------



## tsweaver (Feb 26, 2011)

Untitled by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


Untitled by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


Untitled by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


030 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice, I like London architecture.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice photos. Your place of work/study near Gower Street offers a great view.


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Very nice cityscapes!


----------



## tsweaver (Feb 26, 2011)

cheers yeh am gonna edit do a re-jig delete the pics n re post em a bit at a time cos it kills my laptop n might with others aswell. will upload new ones later


----------



## tsweaver (Feb 26, 2011)

039 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


Untitled by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


027 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


----------



## tsweaver (Feb 26, 2011)

the Isle Of Dogs by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


On The Isle Of Dogs by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


049 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


----------



## tsweaver (Feb 26, 2011)

074 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


Tower 42 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


Untitled by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


Algate by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


----------



## tsweaver (Feb 26, 2011)

Whitechapel High Street by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


Untitled by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


065 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


Mile End Road, London E3 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


----------



## tsweaver (Feb 26, 2011)

Bow Businesss Centre, Bow Road, London E3 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


165 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


064 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


062 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


----------



## tsweaver (Feb 26, 2011)

164 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


London skyline by tomweaver2011, on Flickr



Untitled by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


Down Lambeth by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


----------



## tsweaver (Feb 26, 2011)

061 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


067 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


068 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


083 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


----------



## tsweaver (Feb 26, 2011)

shhard by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


177 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


176 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


196 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


----------



## tsweaver (Feb 26, 2011)

194.2. by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


191 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


186 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


184 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


182 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


----------



## tsweaver (Feb 26, 2011)

181 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1010296 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1010554 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1010547 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1010544 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


----------



## tsweaver (Feb 26, 2011)

P1010439 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1010426 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1010459 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1010477 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


----------



## tsweaver (Feb 26, 2011)

P1010402 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1010423 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1010491 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1010493 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


----------



## tsweaver (Feb 26, 2011)

P1020071 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1020066 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1020063 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


----------



## tsweaver (Feb 26, 2011)

P1020029 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1020061 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1020033 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1020050 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


----------



## tsweaver (Feb 26, 2011)

P1020057 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1020054 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1020022 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


----------



## tsweaver (Feb 26, 2011)

P1010865.2 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1010878 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1010880 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1010885 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


----------



## tsweaver (Feb 26, 2011)

P1010890 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1010907 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1010912 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1010915 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


----------



## tsweaver (Feb 26, 2011)

P1010916 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1010917 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1010919 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1010924 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


----------



## tsweaver (Feb 26, 2011)

P1010942 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1010962 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1010969 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


----------



## tsweaver (Feb 26, 2011)

P1010983 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1020007 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1010931 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1020015 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1010863.2 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


----------



## tsweaver (Feb 26, 2011)

P1020020 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1020096 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1010847 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


----------



## tsweaver (Feb 26, 2011)

P1010728 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1010827 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1010818 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


----------



## tsweaver (Feb 26, 2011)

P1010762 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1010754 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1010740 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1010734 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


----------



## tsweaver (Feb 26, 2011)

P1020142 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1020132 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1020139 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1020150 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


----------



## tsweaver (Feb 26, 2011)

P1020108 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1020110 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1020122 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1020112 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1020111 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


----------



## tsweaver (Feb 26, 2011)

P1020101 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1020184 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1020253 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


----------



## tsweaver (Feb 26, 2011)

P1020664 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


P1020661 by tomweaver2011, on Flickr


----------

